# Tremper Albino x Tangerine Carrot Tail



## HermanniYards (Nov 4, 2008)

OK i would like to breed in 2 years time when Sunnie (my leopard gecko) is old enough and weighs enough, along with a second female i will purchase hopefully this summer and then a male next summer.

Anyway...i have been told Sunnie is a Tremper Albino, well i got my beady eyes on a friends Tangerine Carrot Tail leopard gecko, they will eventually sell him on as a Breedable male... what would the hatchlings be if i were to breed:

Tremper Albino (f) X Tangerine Carrot Tail (m) = ???

Also, what would be a better breeding pair if i were to get a different male.

what to breed to a Tremper Albino? for a nice unique out come.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

It depends what you mean by tangerine CT.
It could be normal tang
hypo tang
Super hypo tang.

Tremper x Normal Tang=
100% Normals (varying tang) het tremper

Tremper x Hypo Tang (single copy)=
50% Normals (varying tang) het tremper)
50% Hypos (varying tang) het tremper

Tremper x Hypo Tang (double copy)=
100% Hypos (varying tang) het tremper

Tremper x Super Hypo Tang as above with the possibility of the hypos being Super Hypos.

A nice male Tremper Snow would be a good investment:

Tremper Snow x Tremper=
100% Tremper Snows 

:2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Tremper Snow x Tremper=
> 100% Tremper Snows
> 
> :2thumb:


:whistling2:

Mack snow T_albino x T_albino will give:
50% T_albino snow
50% T_albino


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> Mack snow T_albino x T_albino will give:
> 50% T_albino snow
> 50% T_albino


Yup my bad!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i read what sam said to mean

tremper super snow x tremper
=
100% tremper mack snow

which it would be.


----------

